# Modding the hell out of a cheap Jackson



## NastyButler (Jun 2, 2014)

I'll probably change my mind the day after this gets posted because I'm a cripplingly indecisive individual with a horrible track record, but I got the idea stuck in my head that it would be fun to buy a cheap, nasty guitar and mod the everloving piss out of it. New pickups, bridge, tuners, electronics, fretjob--basically overhaul the whole damn thing. One guitar in particular that caught my attention is the new Jackson JS32L Rhoads, as I could easily see myself turning it into an InstaGIB-flavored death metal beater. And because it's a Rhoads.

Jackson JS32L Rhoads - Satin Gray, Left Handed | Sweetwater.com

Has anyone played a JS32? Or any of these newer Chinese Jacksons? Are they a solid mod platform, worth sinking cash into?


----------



## LeffJoomis (Jun 2, 2014)

NastyButler said:


> I'll probably change my mind the day after this gets posted because I'm a cripplingly indecisive individual with a horrible track record, but I got the idea stuck in my head that it would be fun to buy a cheap, nasty guitar and mod the everloving piss out of it. New pickups, bridge, tuners, electronics, fretjob--basically overhaul the whole damn thing. One guitar in particular that caught my attention is the new Jackson JS32L Rhoads, as I could easily see myself turning it into an InstaGIB-flavored death metal beater. And because it's a Rhoads.
> 
> Jackson JS32L Rhoads - Satin Gray, Left Handed | Sweetwater.com
> 
> Has anyone played a JS32? Or any of these newer Chinese Jacksons? Are they a solid mod platform, worth sinking cash into?



I played a JS32 Rhoads in Guitar Center NY the other day and it was decent. Easy to play, pretty comfortable. I was actually thinking about getting it since I've been thirsting for a new guitar, any guitar, but then I checked it over and noticed that it was pretty banged up, unfortunately, and it wasn't pre-owned. It was new. But they're decent guitars for the price they go for  

EDIT: Although I have to say that a project like this is going to be pretty expensive. I was looking into doing the same exact thing, buying a cheap Soloist body shape Jackson and then modding everything to turn it into a great guitar, but in the long run, it's gonna cost so much that getting a guitar that already is great might be a smarter choice. But if you're totally set on it then go for it. It's definitely fun to do if you don't mind the cost


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 2, 2014)

I've played a couple of JS models and they're very solid low-end guitars, probably the best cheap new guitars you can get for metal styles.


----------



## bebbe (Jun 7, 2014)

Even though a fun idea although expensive, one of its weakest points is still the wood. So basically you'd be risking spending a lot of cash on a project with a so so core ending up with a pimped cheapo guitar sounding cheap


----------



## feraledge (Jun 7, 2014)

bebbe said:


> Even though a fun idea although expensive, one of its weakest points is still the wood. So basically you'd be risking spending a lot of cash on a project with a so so core ending up with a pimped cheapo guitar sounding cheap



All of this is true. 
You can buy a MIJ RR3 for $300 and they are infinitely better. 
Also, if you plan to mod the hell out of a Rhoads, check on ebay, it is extremely common to find new, used, or otherwise way better RRs for cheap because of varying degrees of damage to the wings. 
I got my RRMG new for $500 because of a decent chip that happened during shipping. It'd be hell on the value for resale, but it's in my keep pile, so I can live with it. 
I can imagine being left handed doesn't make it easier, but while the new JS line can make some decent budget guitars, I personally wouldn't think they're worth dumping that much money into since you could take a much larger step up in overall quality used.


----------



## MrNotFlyWhiteGuy (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a cheap guitar that I mod because I think modding is fun, and I don't actually want to hurt anything. If you want to mod because modding is fun then I say go for it, if you want to make a cheap guitar sound good, there are more cost effective ways to do it.


----------



## teddy_baca (Jun 7, 2014)

I second getting a used RR3 and modding that up.


----------



## Crimsonghost (Jun 7, 2014)

I have an epiphone beast I'm currently modding. Put in a graphite nut because the old one broke and rewired the pickups today, installed a dimebucker in the bridge and whatever came stock with my (epiphone) LP, but the toggle and pots are still crap. Luckily the fretwork and tuners are good, just need a new bridge. 

So far I'm $60 into this guitar. The guitar itself was free, $30 for the dimebucker. $20 for the soldering iron, and $10 for the nut. Things plays like a champ now and only took a couple hours and a few $$. I recommend scouting ebay and craigslist for cheap parts. There's always something good that pops up. 

And yes, it has been a good amount of fun working on this thing.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 9, 2014)

^Agreed with the above, and also this site is great for finding decent parts on a budget:
Guitar Hardware


----------



## Force (Jun 10, 2014)

bebbe said:


> one of its weakest points is still the wood.



What makes you say this? They use basswood now, there's plenty of higher end guitars made from this.

I have one of the newer Warriors, my first sting thru, and it's a fantastic guitar to play. Considering it was only $249, that makes it an insanely awesome guitar. It's actually pretty good in the build quality department & the neck has become my favourite of all of my axes.

With some decent p'ups & hardware, you should end up with something pretty special.


----------



## MethDetal (Jun 10, 2014)

bebbe said:


> Even though a fun idea although expensive, one of its weakest points is still the wood. So basically you'd be risking spending a lot of cash on a project with a so so core ending up with a pimped cheapo guitar sounding cheap



how would it sound cheap? there are plenty of top of the line guitars being made out of basswood. if you put a good set of bkp's in there, or some sd's it would sound like any basswood guitar with bkp's or sd's.


----------



## stevexc (Jun 10, 2014)

MethDetal said:


> how would it sound cheap? there are plenty of top of the line guitars being made out of basswood. if you put a good set of bkp's in there, or some sd's it would sound like any basswood guitar with bkp's or sd's.





Force said:


> What makes you say this? They use basswood now, there's plenty of higher end guitars made from this.
> 
> I have one of the newer Warriors, my first sting thru, and it's a fantastic guitar to play. Considering it was only $249, that makes it an insanely awesome guitar. It's actually pretty good in the build quality department & the neck has become my favourite of all of my axes.
> 
> With some decent p'ups & hardware, you should end up with something pretty special.



I'm totally with you guys, basswood can sound really good - but the basswood used for a $200 guitar isn't exactly the same quality as the kind used for a $1000 guitar. It may well end up sounding good, but it's a crapshoot.


----------



## MethDetal (Jun 10, 2014)

stevexc said:


> I'm totally with you guys, basswood can sound really good - but the basswood used for a $200 guitar isn't exactly the same quality as the kind used for a $1000 guitar. It may well end up sounding good, but it's a crapshoot.



true, however the quality of basswood used for guitars does not vary THAT much, sure an EBMM will have prime basswood, but the basswood in cheap jacksons, ltd's, and lower end schecters will not be far enough behind to really make it sound much cheaper.


----------



## craigny (Jun 10, 2014)

I just picked up a new JS32T Kelly, this one is made in Indonesia...for the money (like $250) its a GREAT guitar...i threw a zebra Super Distortion in the bridge and its awesome..(stock pickups are not bad at all) .plays nice....a great gigging guitar that LOVES Dropped C#..great guitar for some modest modding...for the price I may pickup the Warrior next.


----------



## iamnoah262 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey there! I won't try to lie and say i'm super experienced with modding, because i'm not. However, I have looked into it a lot and I am working on some mods and builds right now. If i've learned anything, there's primarily one concern i'd really consider with any mod project, and that is that hardware is really, really effing expensive for good stuff. On top of that, you should consider that the likelyhood a cheaper Chinese guitar is more likely to have wood sealing problems and potentially have fretboard warping and whatnot. So even if you get bitchin' hardware and do a new fret job, if it warps or something you'll be really sad to waste all that effort. I 100% agree with everyone on finding an older, quality guitar for cheap and modding the stuffing out of it.


----------



## neoclassical (Jun 11, 2014)

I set one of these up for a local player and the fret ends were horrible. The finish felt tacky too.


----------



## frogman81 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have a JS32 Kelly (made in India) that I find to be an amazing modding platform. I just put a JB in the bridge and I absolutely love it. I would love to swap in all black hardware but find it surprisingly expensive to do so. Something used from the 90s that needs less hardware swapping might be a better bet in terms of cost.


----------

